# vet signature?



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

We cannot get a vet to give us there signature just because they want us to but from them, and I fround some stuff online for half price. Does anyone know if I can get a vet signature some other way?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Right now as far as I know there is no longer a way to get RX meds with out a vet..used to be able to do an online vet service but they were shut down...I know you can get Thiamine from horseprerace.com...they may have other stuff, I havent looked much...its frustrating I know..


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I was going to suggest Vetserv, but apparently it got shut down! The vet might be your only option now.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok, does anyone know if there is an alternative for naxel?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, there isn't. Won't the vet sell you a bottle of it?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes but its $68 and I can get it for $30


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the vet won't give you a prescription, then you are out of luck.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatlady1314 said:


> Ok, does anyone know if there is an alternative for naxel?


Excenel is pretty much the same thing as Naxcel, but it is still prescription.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no OTC for Naxcel but Excenel is a Naxcel product that doesn't have to be refrigerated. Exceed is the long acting version of Naxcel. All are prescription. 

Once you constitute the Naxcel, it must be used within 7 days or frozen. If you freeze it, freeze in syringes so you can pull out what you need.


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you have options to find another vet?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you dont have a vet then its going to be super hard for you to get a sig from a random one. To you its just a sig but as it can be traced back to them, its their livelihood on the line if for some reason you get something you are not suppose to have or even if you are, miss use it.

Side note: a pet vet is going to charge 200-600% of what a livestock vet would charge on general.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

$68 is not bad, if that vet will prescribe it for you. It is either that, which you have an outlet there, even if it costs more. Or, you will have to take a goat to another vet, so you have a patient /client relationship started.

Otherwise, you can't ask any vet, that you do not have an account with to write one up for you.


----------

